# Panama City Tug Becoming a Reef



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Pasted article from http://www.newsherald.com/news/glug-75252-become-reef.html



Interesting read and provides some insight on the approximate costs and effort required and how they went about it.



Glug, Glug, Glug; Tug to become new reef

Comments 3 | Recommend 0

June 24, 2009 12:01:00 AM

By PAT KELLY / News Herald Writer



PANAMA CITY - The 125-foot tugboat Red Sea will begin its final voyage today to become an artificial reef off the Panama City coast, the first shallow-water sinking here since 1995.



The vessel is scheduled to nestle along the sandy bottom in 75 feet of water about six miles off shore, said Danny Grizzard of the Florida Aquatic & Marine Institute, a non-profit organization dedicated to providing artificial reefs for divers and fishermen.



The decommissioned tug, which was discovered as a derelict in the Florida Keys, will leave dock from the St. Andrews Marina at about 6:30 a.m. and be towed to become one of many artificial reefs in the area, known as the Wreck Capital of the South, Grizzard said.



"Next month, it will have been two years since we began working on this project," Grizzard said Tuesday, noting that this will be the first artificial-reef sinking off Panama City since 2003 when two tugboats dropped below the waves.



The Red Sea itself cost about $75,000 for preparation and cleaning, Grizzard said, and volunteers have put in thousands of hours of in-kind support.



The Bay County Tourist Development Council voted $40,000 for the project in 2007, and Panama City Dive Center and local shops raised more than $15,000 from $1 fees per boat customer over multiple years, Grizzard said.



Dan Rowe, TDC executive director, said that by providing enhanced fishing and diving venues, the reefs emphasize the crystal clear Gulf waters prized by tourists.



"Having a viable diving community is important to Panama City Beach and its many environmental opportunities," he said. "We feel that the artificial reef program is very important and should continue."



Although some larger vessels are sunk by explosives, the Red Sea has been prepared to sink by opening valves and cutting holes into the hull above the water line, Grizzard said.



After the wreck settles to the bottom, bait fish will gather within 24 hours, Grizzard said, setting the stage for sporting fish and an entire eco-system within a year.



The target coordinates for the site are listed as 30.00.98 North and 85.42.20 West, about one mile east of the old Midway site in the vicinity of the USS Strength.



According to Grizzard, the Panama City Beach area is the most popular drive-to destination in the United States for divers and dive instructors seeking safe areas for student training.



Thousands of divers visit the area for both training and recreational dives each year, he said.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank god they finally got it out there... It was deteriorating atthe dock& if it had been at port when the next storm hit, it would have sunk right there in the bay in front of the marina...


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have pictures of this...I'll try and post up.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------

